# Building in Waynesville,mo



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

any guys near ft leonard wood


----------



## mattw (Jul 8, 2014)

Hows the new house coming along?


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

everything's done except the basement


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm here at FTW!


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

Cool I'm looking to build a cigar lounge here when I get out of the military


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

Whats the tineline looking like? Are you going to be a shop and lounge? This is definitely exciting news!


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes a shop and lounge


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

That's awesome, when will it be up and running?


----------



## mattw (Jul 8, 2014)

Thats very cool. Please keep us updated. 
Just curious, where do you guys by cigars now?


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

Most of my buying is through cigarbid and CI.


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

www.facebook.com/TheRobustoCigarLounge


----------

